# Milwaukee M12 vs. Bosch 12V Max for DIY



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the bosch 12 volt system. I have the flashlght, angle head screwdriver, drill/ driver and oscillating tool. Works really well. The oscillating tool eats up batteries every 5 minutes. Because of the short battery runtime I bought a corded Fein multi master. Oh and it's the oscillating tool that is power hungry the rest of the tools have decent runtime.


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm also a DIY'er and am firmly in the Milwaukee camp. I've got the M12 impact driver, hammerdrill, multitool, right angle drill, and 3/8 ratchet. Love them all as they just feel right in my hands. That's the most important thing - how they feel in your hands. I also think the depth of the M12 system can't be beat - they have something for just about everything. 

Don't know too much about the Bosch but I do hear they are good as well. Their system lacks the "depth" of the M12 but if you don't need those tools, that is not really a concern.


----------



## bpm (Feb 8, 2011)

I have the Bosch 12v drill/driver at home, and I use the Milwaukee 12v stuff occassionally at work. I think you really can't go wrong with either. They are both great tools and I would go whichever you can get for the best price. 

Having said that, I would seriously consider an 18v system. I also have the Bosch 18v set (drill/driver and impact driver) and I rarely pick up the 12v anymore. The 18v sets these days are way smaller and lighter than the older 18v Ni-Cads. They aren't particularly heavy and are very comfortable to use. And when you need that extra power, you'll be really happy that you have it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the bosch 12v line is just as good if not better than the milwaukee tools in my experience.. the batteries are more reliable also.. 

the core tools they both offer are pretty much the exact same.. the extra tools milwaukee has are geared towards professionals in specific trads such as the caulking gun for glazers, the pex cutter for plumbers and the inspection camera for plumbers, electricians and hvac guys not diyers


----------



## c-low (Dec 14, 2012)

I appreciate the feedback and ended buying a set of tools (drill/impact/recip saw) in both Milwaukee and Bosch. The Milwaukee seemed like a little better deal as it included a hammer drill (never needed one) and had a longer warranty but opted for the Bosch as it felt better in my hands. I felt like I was splitting hairs looking at both sets of tools but actually taking them home made it a little easier. I'm lucky HD/Lowes are close by and their return policy made it easier to decide.


----------

